

Facebook Launches Internet.org App and Free Access to 38 Websites in India - arpitverma007
http://fossbytes.com/facebook-launches-internet-org-app-india-free-access-websites/

======
bhhaskin
I think this is a major set back for net neutrality. I like the idea of giving
free internet access to people that need it, but who gets to decided what
sites are accessible? And what is the process if I want my website or service
added to the list? Tiered internet is not the solution.

